# Dover stopover



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
Is Marine Parade Dover still ok? off on hols 20th July on the 0800 Norf. sailing
Regards Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

airstream said:


> Hi,
> Is Marine Parade Dover still ok? off on hols 20th July on the 0800 Norf. sailing
> Regards Ray


Overnighted there on Thursday last week.
No problems.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I stayed 3 weeks ago on way to Le Mans no problems very quiet


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Is this an ideal place for the tunnel. Going on down on sat and travelling on Sun. Usually use the ferries.

regards

Karen


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As an alternative you could try Military Road in Hythe just 10-11 miles south.
Someone mentioned this overnighter a few weeks ago and as Hythe is my home town I decided to give it a whirl.
Its very easy to find being part of the A259 and within a short walking distance of pubs, shops and chippies etc.

Its a bit noisy and busy during working hours but quietens down after six in the evening. Some nice areas beside the Royal Military Canal for exercising the dog too.


----------

